# Thanksgiving Herb/ Spice Poll



## larry_stewart (Nov 26, 2012)

I made this poll because now, a few days after Thanksgiving, Im having an impossible time finding a certain ingredient which i know is popular in Thanksgiving cooking, but didnt realize it wouldnt be obtainable.  I had an easier time getting gas after Hurricane Sandy than getting this item now.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 26, 2012)

I use cinnamon and nutmeg in baking and sage and rosemary for savory dishes.

What spice was it you couldn't find?


----------



## jennyema (Nov 26, 2012)

On that list the only thing that I use more at T-giving is sage


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 26, 2012)

I use cinnamon, ginger powder, cardamom, cloves a little nutmeg in baking.  

Sage is probably the most prominent in savory dishes, along with rosemary, thyme ( which I forgot this year),  parsley, savory, and depending on the dish, fresh ginger root.  

I can't imagine what herb is unavailable in this day and age,  unless you wanted fresh instead of dried and its out of season.  ?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 26, 2012)

For me, though I use all of these all the time, they are all essential at Thanksgiving, at my home: Sage, Thyme, Black Pepper, Cinnamon, Cloves, Ginger, and Nutmeg.  Flavorings include vanilla and mollases (brown sugar), and salt.  Veggies used specifically to flavor certain dishes include celery, onion, and garlic.

There may be others, but all of these are essential in my home, and at my kids' homes during this holiday.  

Oh, and what do you call kids when they are grown, and raising there own families?

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cerise (Nov 26, 2012)

I try to use fresh (when I can), rather than dried.  Haven't had a problem in my neck o' the woods.


----------



## Siegal (Nov 26, 2012)

I put sage in my stuffing for first time ever! Amazing

Must start using sage more


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 27, 2012)

Thyme was the culprit.  I literally went to 3 different major grocery stores, 3 walmarts, a target, and a home center. Found only one small bottle for $7.98 ( which was a crime in my opinion).
I knew thyme is popular this time of year, but i figured sage would be also, and each store had shelves and shelves of sage ( and all the others mentioned).


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 27, 2012)

I was guessing cinnamon sticks.  Since they make great stirring stix as well as cooking.  

Well,, I have enough to share-- 
I have garden grown dried thyme and I froze fresh thyme too.  Just put sprigs in a freezer bag, push the air out and zip lock.  Works great.   But the joke's on me.  I forgot to put thyme in my dressing and on the turkey.  

Fresh rosemary does not freeze well, at least for me.  I think the needles are too fleshy and they look ugly so I tossed that baggie.


----------



## Zereh (Nov 27, 2012)

I had a heck of a time finding fresh savory herbs. Finally on my 3rd stop I found a little plastic do-dad of "Poultry Seasoning" herbs which had all three that I was looking for! I could have used a bit more sage in the stuffing, but after the traumatic shopping experience I made do with what I had.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 27, 2012)

larry_stewart said:


> Thyme was the culprit.  I literally went to 3 different major grocery stores, 3 walmarts, a target, and a home center. Found only one small bottle for $7.98 ( which was a crime in my opinion).
> I knew thyme is popular this time of year, but i figured sage would be also, and each store had shelves and shelves of sage ( and all the others mentioned).



That's surprising.  I had a similar experience a couple of years ago when I couldn't find fresh sage for Thanksgiving.


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 28, 2012)

what annoys me most, is I used the thyme a few days earlier.  I had about 1 1/2 times more than what I needed.  I didnt feel like keeping a practically empty container in the cupboard, so I just dumped it all in.  If I would have known there was a Thyme shortage in this area, I would have conserved.  I also grew it in the garden this year, but the oregano kinda squeezed it out.  And as mentioned early in the thread, there was no way I was spending $8 for it.  Price gouging bastards.


----------

